# Prion Risk in Urine-Derived Gonadotropins



## fiinal (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey all,

Recently found this study which found that there is a possible risk of prion (misfolded proteins that cause CJD/Mad Cow and other similar diseases) transmission through urine-derived gonadotropins such as hCG, hMG, FSH, and LH. Of course, hCG, FSH, and LH are available in recombinant variants, but I was wondering if anyone with more biochemistry or medical knowledge than I have had any thoughts on this.

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0017815


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2015)

That is incredible... Nice find. I'm going to spend some time on this one when I can.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 31, 2015)

my brother is a chemist, i need to have him read his.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 31, 2015)

This will ultimately affect blood donors. My pop died of CJD. I was on the "do not call" list for those vampires for a long while.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2015)

Wow this is pretty wild. Very good find and glad I took the time to read it. I hope we are able to find out more about this. There's gotta be some more detailed literature somewhere. Thanks for sharing


----------

